# White Industries Trials Freewheel ♥



## Natalie Portman (Sep 23, 2007)

Can I just gush a little bit here?

Dammit, this is the sexiest, smoothest, and most beautiful sounding Bit O' Kit that one could hope for, _really!_ I thought that my Chris King hubs were the end all and be all of engagements, sure, I justified that the seals need some serious break-in time, and because of that, there's a good amount of drag beforehand, and sure, the Angry Bees are cute, but come on, White Industries does it right with their Trials Freewheel.

Of course, it only comes in 18T but that's perfect. 34/18 and I can push them! I must be getting stronger and sexier with age. Anyways, I have to say I enjoy the *click *click *click: a bit industrial music, a bit look at me, and seriously, a bit set and forget.

They've done me proper, _what have you done for me lately?_


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

googled that,cool sounding,about the two speed ,i wonder if people are using a spring loaded tensioner that can be easily relocated,are they using two front gears also two teeth apart,32/30 with a 17/19 you could probabely cross shift with no problem. i wonder how small/light rohloff could make a 4 or 5 speed wide range ,internal hub,that would hold up to high torque applications.


----------



## homegrown_xt (Jun 18, 2008)

Natalie Portman said:


> Can I just gush a little bit here?
> 
> Dammit, this is the sexiest, smoothest, and most beautiful sounding Bit O' Kit that one could hope for, _really!_ I thought that my Chris King hubs were the end all and be all of engagements, sure, I justified that the seals need some serious break-in time, and because of that, there's a good amount of drag beforehand, and sure, the Angry Bees are cute, but come on, White Industries does it right with their Trials Freewheel.
> 
> ...


I just put on a white freewheel last week and that one buzzes pretty loud too. It reminds me of my white geared hub I had a few years back and that one was also loud. Love it!


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

been running ENO for years... <3

love the sound of them as well. havn't heard the trials one. 36 engagement points works for me. i'm prolly gonna have to try the green meanie eventually though... just to say i did =P


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Unboxing my freewheel last year:






Damn sweet piece of kit for sure!


----------



## Natalie Portman (Sep 23, 2007)

I enjoyed that movie. Good intro, but needs more fondling and heavy breathing.


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

Yup, these are great. For bang for the buck it's hard to beat Surly hubs with one of these.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

I've had one and its awesome. It does get quieter with time, though... approaching a CK noise level eventually.

Getting another one for my new singlespeed...on Chubs : )


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Oldie but Goodie*

Trials 18T actually installed, I remember it being posted in another WI Trials thread.:


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice! That wheel spins forever. Disgusting.

If only Rolhoff or someone else would make a sturdy 5 speed internal... of course, then I'd have the lever and all the other crud. I think I could deal with it if it was an old Suntour XC. Ok, fantasy time is over.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

@donmeredith74: You can play too. It's a White Industries ENO rear disc hub, WI ENO Trials 18T freewheel. Sittin' in a horizontal drop on a single speed Bianchi SASS.


----------



## bdcain (Oct 26, 2009)

I pull heavy loads have a trials freewheel for 3 years or so
would not trust anything but the eno or chris king had both
but you get a stronger wheel with the eno and a spot rear hub


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

This thread convinced me to get a new freewheel, new hub, rim and spokes. Good thing the tire still works.


----------



## amblake50 (Nov 22, 2008)

i don't know that I would ever consider the white industries freewheel to be on par with a cassette hub system especially something like the ring drive system from King. pawls just aren't the best system IMHO... that being said, the white industries freewheels, trials or not, are really cool and do sound good, and if you already have a freewheel hub they cannot be beaten.


----------



## ChuckUni (Feb 1, 2006)

I dunno. The only downfall IMO is that the chain line is pretty much set in one spot based on hub choice, except for maybe mm or two using a small spacer behind the freewheel (cassette spaces fit fine).

Other than that, the thing is really solid. No excessive freewheel drag like with ring drive (I have a non trails FW). No chewed up cassette body. Sounds way better (IMO). Works consistent no matter what temp or condition. Teeth last a REALLY long time. The teeth are getting closer to the end, but I've kept decent chains on it and they will probably still last a while longer. Sealed very well. Mine is still as smooth as the day I first used it ~2.5 years ago, tons of miles. Perfectly round. In my experience it has been absolutely zero maintenance. 

It takes a little bit of force to get one off, so I guess a cassette may be easier if you change cogs a bunch. But it's not that hard either way....


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Be nice if someone made a freewheel with splines and interchangeable gears/adjustable chainline. The cogs wouldn't work on anything else, but it would be nice. you could change the cog size as easily as with a cassette hub, put multiple cogs on it, put the cog wherever you want, still use simple and inexpensive(or expensive) hubs and when the innards finally wore out, it would likely be about as much as a regular freewheel to replace, and just as easy.


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

It's been pointed out before, but with the purchase of another WI freewheel, you can swap out the internals and have a trials freewheel with your choice of tooth count. Expensive but it's an option.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

sean salach said:


> Be nice if someone made a freewheel with splines and interchangeable gears/adjustable chainline. The cogs wouldn't work on anything else, but it would be nice. you could change the cog size as easily as with a cassette hub, put multiple cogs on it, put the cog wherever you want, still use simple and inexpensive(or expensive) hubs and when the innards finally wore out, it would likely be about as much as a regular freewheel to replace, and just as easy.


Exactly!!! I made a thread many months ago about the same idea and no one seemed to care... probably because I can't actually make them and no one else is so its little more than talk. At least we can dream


----------



## ChuckUni (Feb 1, 2006)

It would make a redundant attachment though. If you wanted adjustable chain line you could add more threads to the hub body and simply space it out as far or as little for proper chain line. Most do have quite a bit of threading, hence you can get away with spacing them out a bit. 

They aren't that hard to remove for changing, IMO. But then I don't really stress over my gearing all the time....or at all really.

Plus, the hub threading size + freewheel diameter of current White designs would mean a pretty large minimum cog.


----------



## ChuckUni (Feb 1, 2006)

Or get rid of the threads and use a system of splines, like White Ind fixed cogs (http://whiteind.com/trackhubset.html but deeper splines), and spacers....with a lockring.

But then you are making new standards and that's a whole new mess...


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

ChuckUni said:


> Or get rid of the threads and use a system of splines, like White Ind fixed cogs (http://whiteind.com/trackhubset.html but deeper splines), and spacers....with a lockring.
> 
> But then you are making new standards and that's a whole new mess...


maybe I misunderstood sean's post about splines, but this is actually what I was trying to describe. Just a pie in the sky though, and I'm sure the practical limitations would make it not a good idea


----------



## ChuckUni (Feb 1, 2006)

Or maybe I did. I was thinking the freewheel version of this fixed cog system, http://www.worldclasscycles.com/miche_track_cogs.htm , when I read his post. Or a freewheel that carried cogs somewhat like a cassette hub.


----------



## Val Garou (Mar 12, 2008)

sean salach said:


> Be nice if someone made a freewheel with splines and interchangeable gears/adjustable chainline. The cogs wouldn't work on anything else, but it would be nice. you could change the cog size as easily as with a cassette hub, put multiple cogs on it, put the cog wherever you want, still use simple and inexpensive(or expensive) hubs and when the innards finally wore out, it would likely be about as much as a regular freewheel to replace, and just as easy.


Easy to change as a cassette? Multiple cogs? Put the cog wherever you want? Inexpensive?

Isn't that just a Deore hub and handful of spacers?


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

ChuckUni said:


> Or maybe I did. I was thinking the freewheel version of this fixed cog system, http://www.worldclasscycles.com/miche_track_cogs.htm , when I read his post. Or a freewheel that carried cogs somewhat like a cassette hub.


That's exactly what I was getting at. Chuck is used to deciphering my often incoherent dribble, so he has an unfair advantage with regards to 'getting' what I'm getting at. :thumbsup:


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

and, minimum cog size would be the same as any currently available freewheels for normal mtb ss hubs.


----------

